# direct deposit?? when?!



## moniker

hello
when might I expect a direct deposit? I worked all weekend and still nothing 
say my dashboard and noticed 50 dollars was deducted not sure what that is. first week driving....really need the cash.....any help would be appreciated....M


----------



## LAuberX

patience grasshopper

late Thursday is about average for the deposit to hit your bank account.

the other $50.00 ???


----------



## KrisThuy

it goes in thursday for me
sorry gonna have to wait one more day


----------



## OldTownSean

Got mine Thursday bout 11am. It was about 6 hours after I got the message that they deposited it.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

$50 is part 1 of the 2-part $100 phone deposit, which is refunded when you return the phone.


----------



## Joanne

Did you get a statement this week? If not, payment may be delayed since you are new. You will get an email saying that payment is on the way.


----------



## Jeff212

Just to sound like a broken record.... Thursday morning for mine.... Pretty quick turn around for pay....


----------



## David Madrid

Thursday sometimes Friday in California


----------



## moniker

call mhen you want to get paid within the week 818-613-3132


----------



## MicGruber

Usually mine comes in on Tuesdays 10 a.m.


----------



## MicGruber

moniker said:


> call mhen you want to get paid within the week 818-613-3132


Do not call that number , it is not a legitimate number. Uber has 800 numbers for that kind of thing and they're literally going to tell you to go to a local hub to handle early payment. there is no other way, even if that number was legitimate all they would tell you is to go to your local hub : that is all they can do, that is all they will do.

I have always, for a year now, received my payment notice on Sundays and my payment to American Express direct deposit on Tuesdays at 4 a.m. 
Payment has been late twice, and the second time was last week 
So how so how new am I to you, now?


----------

